# das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"



## bootsangler-b (7. März 2005)

moin,

wenn ich mit einem finger auf jemanden zeige, zeigen stets 4 finger auf mich selbst...
ratet mal, aus welchem land dieser herr ist, der bereits einen fischkasten aus seinem boot hatte, bevor ich dieses foto machen konnte...
die 512 makrelen konnte er übrigens sicher verwerfen. es ware an dem tag 15 grad und seine ausfahrt dauerte von 08.00 uhr bis 21.00 uhr.




in trauer

bernd


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

und was jetzt? Soll ein Bespiel jetzt die Erfahrungen tausender Naturfreunde in den Schatten stellen?

Ich hoffe das der "alte" Mann auf Deinem Bild sowas nicht mehr macht.


----------



## kanalbulle (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Man man - wird hier nur noch gehetzt ? #d :v 

Ist doch schei. egal wo der herkommt !? Was denkst du wo ich herkomme ? |krach:


----------



## Franz_16 (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Hi Bernd ! 

Hast du noch ein paar Infos zu dem Foto ? 

Wann, Wo etc ?


----------



## Mühle (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Jo, merkwürdig. Ich beteilige mich beim Raten seiner Herkunft jedenfalls nicht. Und ob er die Makrelen verwerten konnte, darüber maße ich mir auch kein Urtel an.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Pete (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

oh, mann, leute---zur aufklärung:...das bild ist für alle die, die im andern thread so übles zeug über unsere osteuropäische nachbarn ausgeschüttet haben...
danke, bernd...das zeigt doch nur: wir könnens auch!!! |kopfkrat


----------



## Mühle (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Hehe. Hab nun auch den "Urspungsthread" gelesen und halte mich nun umso mehr heraus.
Einige Leute sollten ihr Denken etwas "einzelfallorientierter" ausrichten.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## levalex (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

hallo boardigemeinde. ich wollte mich eigendlich aus diesem thema ein für alle male 
raushalten, da ich mich jedes mal zusammenreißen muß um nicht eine sperre zu erhalten!
komentiert es, oder lasst es bleiben. lest es oder tut es nicht!
aber wenn ihr es lest, denkt mal darüber nach!

ich bin in deutschland geboren. daswegen nennt man mich deutscher!
ich trage, wie viele andere hier lebende menschen auch, eine glatze!
nicht aus irgendeinem politischen motiv herraus, sondern schlicht, weil es mir gefällt!
ich bin kein schlechter mensch! ich verabscheue gewalt zutiefst!
trotzdem nennt man mich nicht selten einen faschisten. man verurteilt mich nach meinem 
aussehen und meiner herkunft. ein deutscher mit geschorenem kopf, daß 
kann ja nur ein fascho sein!! ihr könnt euch wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich
vorstellen wie weh soetwas tun kann! man vergleicht mich als individuum
mit den braunen schlägern, die nachts hatz auf andersartige machen.
man schließt von einigen auf alle!!!
ich will das nicht! niemand will das!!!
und warum verdammt nochmal sind es immer "die osteuropäer" die sich falsch am wasser
verhalten? ich mag auch nicht jeden ausländer, genauso wenig wie ich jeden 
deutschen mag! ist es nicht *******gal welche nationalität sich am wasser
daneben benimmt? seid ihr euch 100% sicher, daß es ein osteuropäer war?
vieleicht wars ja auch ein italiener. oder ein türke, afgahne oder
ein männchen vom mars?!? SCHEIß EGAL...
hand aufs herz! wer von euch kann behaupten, er kenne keinen deutschen
angler der schonmal gegen das ein oder andere gesetz verstoßen hat?
habt ihr hier schonmal gelesen: "die deutschen wieder am wasser...."?
NEIN??? komisch.... fahrt mal nach holland, oder schottland.
dort ist der ruf der deutschen angler bei weitem nicht so gut wie die meißten 
vermuten. viele deutsche angler benehmen sich im ausland wie die sau!
nur das interressiert niemanden. zumindest nicht in deutschland!!
nein, wir sind keine nestbeschmutzer.... wir kacken einfach in fremde nester!!
großartige idee.....
es ist herrlich einfach über andere menschen zu urteilen, aber sollte man nicht
mit dem beginnen, den man morgens im spiegel sieht?

eins noch. versucht euch mal in die lage eines "osteuropäers" zu versetzten,
der nach bestem wissen und gewissen dem angelsport nachgeht und hier im board so manche hetzte liest! irgendeine 
ahnung, wie der sich fühlt???
wir deutschen haben die fischwaid nicht für uns gepachtet, und schon garnicht erfunden......


----------



## bootsangler-b (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

@pete: genau! so und nicht anders soll es verstanden werden! 
ich will keineswegs "die erfahrungen tausender naturfreunde", wie Raubfischer_RD schreibt (und die ich zum glück mit leuten, die nicht in old germany geboren wurden, nicht hattte) kleinreden. ist nicht meine absicht!
und hetzen, lieber kanalbulle, will ich keineswegs, das hätte ich anders gemacht. im gegenteil, ich will einfach nur daran erinnern, dass man immer zuerst ins eigene nest schauen soll. da liegen genügend kuckuckseier drin. 
das bild wurde übrigens am 9. september 2004 um 21.10 uhr auf der insel karmoy in visnes geschossen.
die makrelen waren nicht zu gebrauchen, denn dieser fettreiche fisch hält bei relativ hohen außentemperaturen, unausgenommen und ungekühlt nicht lange ohne tranig zu schmecken...
der wortwechsel am anleger war erste sahne... zum glück waren es mehrere, die dem herrn die meinung gegeigt haben. am nächsten tag fuhr er raus und hat (ob alle, weiß ich nicht) die fische versenkt... einige lagen in der marina.




danke für das posting levalex!!!
deine haltung und meinung verdient meinen höchsten respekt!


bernd


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Ich verstehe nicht warum Ihr das als hetze seht? Es berichten doch nur Angler Ihre Erfahrungen für Angler?! Das ist doch keine Hetze sondern ( leider ) Realität...

Das es natürlich Schwarze Schafe in allem Nationen und Schichten gibt ist doch klar oder nicht?

Der Mensch ist ein Individualist und wird immer das tun was er für richtig hält.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Das traurige an der Sache ist das solch ein Austausch gleich als Hetze gesehen wird....


----------



## Franz_16 (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



> die makrelen waren nicht zu gebrauchen, denn dieser fettreiche fisch hält bei relativ hohen außentemperaturen, unausgenommen und ungekühlt nicht lange ohne tranig zu schmecken...
> der wortwechsel am anleger war erste sahne... zum glück waren es mehrere, die dem herrn die meinung gegeigt haben. am nächsten tag fuhr er raus und hat (ob alle, weiß ich nicht) die fische versenkt... einige lagen in der marina.



Bei den Bildern tut mir mein Anglerherz weh ... ein bisschen mitdenken ist scheinbar manchmal echt zu viel verlangt


----------



## levalex (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Das traurige an der Sache ist das solch ein Austausch gleich als Hetze gesehen wird....



das problem ist für mich einfach nur der einseitige "austausch".
es sind einfach IMMER die anderen.... ich behaupte daß NIEMAND derjenigen
die gerne mit dem begriff "osteuropäer" arbeiten, schonmal den betreffenden 
angler nach seiner herkunft gefragt hat. man entscheidet nach dem aussehen
und wortfetzen die man nicht versteht! und DAS ist hetze....


----------



## sitzangler (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

@Levalex |good: 

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele #6 

                    der sitzangler #:


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Für mich ist ein Osteuropäer erst einer wenn ich es deutlich erkannt habe.
Und dabei kommt es bestimmt nicht nur auf die Eintragung im Pass an! 
Sondern auf die Lebensweise und die Form der Integration(Sprache usw.). Und dazu gehört natürlich auch das Einhalten unserer Gesetze(so blöd manche sein mögen).

Und wenn sich der "Gegenpart" des Austausches nicht einmischt und seinen Standpunkt vertritt warum er solche Taten begeht ( und dazu gehören auch die "das haben wir immer schon so gemacht Kammeraden") dann ist das doch nicht das Problem der einen Seite. Oder?


----------



## bootsangler-b (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

ich habe es immer so betrachtet, dass das angeln menschen verschiedener nationalität näherbringt! und niemand wird mich davon abhalten, an dieser meinung festzuhalten und daran zu wirken, dass es auch so ist.

basta

bernd


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				levalex schrieb:
			
		

> hallo boardigemeinde. ich wollte mich eigendlich aus diesem thema ein für alle male
> raushalten, da ich mich jedes mal zusammenreißen muß um nicht eine sperre zu erhalten!
> komentiert es, oder lasst es bleiben. lest es oder tut es nicht!
> aber wenn ihr es lest, denkt mal darüber nach!
> ...


 
ach wie gerührt ich doch nun bin beim Lesen deiner Zeilen & Gaby welche du am Samstag kennenlernst ebenso...#6 
Alex 
mir 
fehlen 
die 
Worte...
Feiner Beitrag Bruder#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe es immer so betrachtet, dass das angeln menschen verschiedener nationalität näherbringt! und niemand wird mich davon abhalten, an dieser meinung festzuhalten und daran zu wirken, dass es auch so ist.
> 
> basta
> 
> bernd



ganz großes Kino! Erst mit Bildern und Worten vor den Bug schießen und dann BAST,FERTIG und AUS.

Aber ich glaube Du hast sogar recht!   

Diese Meinungen sind schon so oft gegeneinander geprallt und es wurde versucht zu überzeugen und und und Und was hats gebracht? Nix Schade aber Realität.
 
Ich für meinen Teil werde aber weiterhin jeden Menschen(egal woher er kommt) aufs schärfste angehen und sofort drauf ansprechen der es wagt nutzlos zu töten. Und dazu sage ich BASTA!  :m


----------



## levalex (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

bitte versteh mich nicht falsch! ich will nicht mit aller gewalt meine meinung
kundtun oder jemandem aufdrücken! ich finde deine argumente nicht schlecht,
aber erlaube mir weiterhin, diese zu komentieren...#6



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn sich der "Gegenpart" des Austausches nicht einmischt und seinen Standpunkt vertritt warum er solche Taten begeht ( und dazu gehören auch die "das haben wir immer schon so gemacht Kammeraden") dann ist das doch nicht das Problem der einen Seite. Oder?



generell hast du recht! ABER ein austausch, so wie du ihn beschreibst und so wie er wünschenswert (und dringend erforderlich!) wäre, findet nicht statt!!!
es wird ja nicht an ort und stelle mit den betreffenden personen gesprochen.
vielmehr werden aggressionen über einige wenige personen innerlich
angehäuft und anschließend komprimiert verbreitet.
warum sollte sich jemand hier, oder auf irgeneiner anderen plattform,
für jemanden rechtfertigen? weil er die vermeintlich gleiche nationalität inne
 hält? bestimmt nicht!
das einzige was man dadurch erreicht, ist die mehrzahl der angesprochenen
 personen die sich redlich verhalten, zu isolieren!
und das kann und darf nicht die quintessenz sein!
sucht das gespräch! wenn jemand glaubt, die mit eigenen augen gesehenen
"vergehen" irgendeiner person, überschreiten das maß des erträglichen
schaltet die polizei ein! aber bitte seid nicht selektiv! wenn polizei, dann
bitte für deutsche wie ausländische angelfrevler gleichermaßen!


----------



## bootsangler-b (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

@Raubfischer_RD: das BASTA galt für das kleine posting. keine sorge, aus der diskussion halte ich mich nicht raus! genau wie du werde ich ebenfalls weiter am gewässer jeden deppen einen deppen nennen.
und ich meine, wenn man von 100 leuten, die hier ein posting lesen einen zum nachdenken bringt, ist es doch den aufwand wert!

bernd


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

der Weg ist & bleibt das
ZIEL...
Freunde!


----------



## bernie1 (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Hast mir aus der Seele gesrochen Alex,
als Gewerkschaftler sage ich nur Respekt,
bei uns läuft zur Zeit eine Aktion "Zuerst der Mensch"
und ich glaube daran sollte man zuerst denken.

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> @Raubfischer_RD: das BASTA galt für das kleine posting. keine sorge, aus der diskussion halte ich mich nicht raus! genau wie du werde ich ebenfalls weiter am gewässer jeden deppen einen deppen nennen.
> und ich meine, wenn man von 100 leuten, die hier ein posting lesen einen zum nachdenken bringt, ist es doch den aufwand wert!
> 
> bernd



Du hast total recht!  #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

@ levalex Stimmt schon die Personen die wirklich den Bockmist bauen werden viel zu oft darauf hingewiesen. ( Von mir gibt es aber immer sofort Zunder!) Nur soltest Du wie Bernd gesagt hast auch an die Leute denken die einfach nur mitlesen und sich nicht einbringen.
Es wäre sehr wünschenswert das man den einen oder anderen zum Nachdenken oder sogar zu handeln bewegen kann!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Bin in Fortuna aufgewachsen MULTI - KULTI...sagt man heute!
&
Verdam...
ich war die letzten 15 Jahre der Ausländer/Kanacke/Deuztmann/Fascho oder was auch immer 
doch Beruflich bedingt 
Boardies...!

Montagen was die Arbeit angeht sowie das Angeln in Belgien,Holland,Frankreich,Slovenien,London,Dänemark,Leningrad,Spanien,Polen,Slowakei,Tschechi Reb,Mexico,Nicaragua,Äläbämä (USA) etc.und auch Karl Marx Stadt durfte ich erleben...
& 
so viel gutes wie schlechtes erfahren...
vielleicht geht mir deswegen 
die GALLE über, 
bei Fremdenfeindlichkeit etc.
da ich mein ganzes Leben 

*"AUSLÄNDER" *

bin irgendwie
und sowas von gut damit zurecht kam bis dato...!
EGAL WO ...!


----------



## nikmark (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich ja auch ein ,..........., wie heisst das nochmal,....

*MENSCH* bin    

....der geliebt werden will, hassen kann, ........,aber nie das Gefühl hatte besser sein zu wollen !

Nikmark


----------



## haukep (7. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Hey Leute!

Zuerst einmal möchte ich sagen, dass ich es schade finde, dass sich die ganze Diskussion hier in so eine negative Richtung entwickelt. Erst sind es die Laichdorsche, jetzt sind es ausländische Angler, können wir denn hier nicht mal locker werden und ganz sutsche unsere Standpunkte vertreten?  |uhoh: 

Vorwürfe wie die von @Levalex  kann ich daher nicht verstehen, ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass jemand hier "Hetze" oder sonstwas betirben hat, das wäre ja auch noch schöner... Im übrigen, lieber Levalex hat schonmal jemand die Jungs angesprochen, ICH zum Beispiel. Ich habe mich letztes Mal sogar 2 Stunden mit 2 Kasachen unterhalten (Wolgadeutsche). Also erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass ich einen Begriff wie "Osteuropäer" leichtsinnig benutze, das ist schlich und ergreifend, wie nanntest Du es so toll: "Hetze".

Ich habe aber im Kern der Sache vollstes Verständnis für Dein Posting, davon ab, und auch Deine leicht verbitterte Schreibweise nehme ich Dir, abgesichts Deiner Persönlichen Erfahrungen, nicht übel. Aber über einige Behauptungen sollest Du vieleicht nochmal nachdenken...

Auch ich verabscheue Fremdefeindlichkeit zutiefst, überhaupt keine Frage, aber wenn ich aus Beobachtungen UND Erfahrungen einfach weiß, dass 90% der Angler die sich auf der Seebrücke schlecht benehmen Osteuropäer sind, das sage ich das auch, das könnten auch Männchen vom Mars sein, dann würde ich das auch sagen...


----------



## duck_68 (8. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Viele vergessen, dass wir hinter der Grenze auch Ausländer sind...


Denkt mal drüber nach |kopfkrat


----------



## bootsangler-b (8. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

um nochmals das eingangsthema auf den punkt zu bringen, weil ja hier viele nur das letzte posting lesen und dann losschreiben, ohne den sinn des ganzen erfassen zu wollen:
verallgemeinerungen sind falsch! es gibt nicht *den deutschen * und *den ausländischen * angler.
dass sich auch ein deutscher angler wie eine sau benehmen kann, sieht man an den bildern.
und ob sich deutsche oder ausländische angler schlechter am wasser benehmen... ich wills nicht bewerten, bringt ja auch nichts. wichtig ist, dass wir alle, wenn wir etwas feststellen, mit vernünftiger art, ohne brüllerei und schulmeisterei dagegen SANFT vorgehen. gegen so vorgetragene argumente ist wohl kaum jemand.
wenn mich einer von oben herab und lehrmeisterisch, vielleicht sogar mit sonstwem oder sonstwas drohend, anspricht, schalte ich auch auf stur und mache gerade deshalb weiter um es diesem gesäß (ätsch, nicht zensiert   ) zu zeigen!

bernd


----------



## haukep (8. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Viele vergessen, dass wir hinter der Grenze auch Ausländer sind...
> 
> 
> Denkt mal drüber nach |kopfkrat



Wer hat denn das vergessen   |kopfkrat


----------



## Leif-Jesper (8. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				levalex schrieb:
			
		

> hallo boardigemeinde. ich wollte mich eigendlich aus diesem thema ein für alle male
> raushalten, da ich mich jedes mal zusammenreißen muß um nicht eine sperre zu erhalten!
> komentiert es, oder lasst es bleiben. lest es oder tut es nicht!
> aber wenn ihr es lest, denkt mal darüber nach!
> ...


 
Genau das ist auch meine Meinung und ich möchte mich entschuldigen, wenn ich mich in dem Ausgangsthema so ausgedrückt habe, dass sich mein Beitrag rassistisch oder so anhörte.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass jeder sich an das halten sollte, was er in der Prüfung gelernt hat.


----------



## levalex (8. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> ....aber wenn ich aus Beobachtungen UND Erfahrungen einfach weiß, dass 90% der Angler die sich auf der Seebrücke schlecht benehmen Osteuropäer sind, das sage ich das auch, ...



ich möchte gerne an diesem beispiel argumentieren, was ich genau meine.
ich persönlich kenne die seebrücke von der in dem zitierten posting die rede ist nicht!
und ich vermute mal, viele andere außer mir kennen diese seebrücke auch nicht.
aber 90% hört sich nach verdammt viel an. im ersten moment!
was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen? angeln dort 20 menschen von denen sich 10
daneben benehmen? das wären in dem beispiel 9 "osteuropäer" und 1 anderer
staatsbürger von wo auch immer, die sich daneben benehmen. das wäre viel!
angeln dort 1000 leute und es benehmen sich 10 daneben, sieht das ganze in der relation
schon wieder ganz anders aus....
was ich damit sagen will ist, hütet euch vor verallgemeinerungen in der öffendlichkeit! diese sind nicht representativ!!!
und wenn sich an einem angelplatz 100 "osteuropäer" daneben benehmen,
wirkt das natürlich erschreckend viel! aber denkt mal darüber nach
wieviele angler aus der selben bevölkerung sich am wasser redlich verhalten!
die die sich regelkonform verhalten fallen nicht auf, werden nicht beachtet!
aber trotzdem angesprochen durch äußerungen "über osteuropäer"!
das ist nicht gut!
ich habe in meinem engeren angelfreundeskreis auf anhieb 2kollegen die auch heute immernoch
gelegentlich mit lebendem köfi angeln. soll ich die beschimpfen, anprangern
oder öffentlich verunglimpfen?
ich selbst habe auch schon nach dem verbot des lebenden köderfischs
damit geangelt. seit jahren verzichte ich darauf, da sich mein zielfisch
im wesentlichen geändert hat.
soll ich jetzt steine werfen, um damit mein ach so schönes glashaus 
kaputt zu machen?

abschließend möchte ich noch von einem erlebniss berichten, der zwar
nichts mit dem angeln zu tun hat, aber doch irgendwie zum thema passt!

-in die kindergruppe die ich einige zeit lang leiten durfte, kam eines tages 
ein kleines mädchen (4 jahre alt). sie wurde an der tür von ihrer mutter
verabschiedet. das staunen der anderen kiddies war nicht schlecht.
das kleine mädchen trug ein kopftuch.
ein kleiner junge, im gleiche alter wie das mädchen, trat auf sie zu und fragte 
sie: "bist du türkin?" (so wie kleine kinder halt fragen, mit leuchten in den augen)
und sie antwortete ihm: " nein, ich bin ein MENSCH."


----------



## Gast 1 (8. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				levalex schrieb:
			
		

> das kleine mädchen trug ein kopftuch.
> ein kleiner junge, im gleiche alter wie das mädchen, trat auf sie zu und fragte
> sie: "bist du türkin?" (so wie kleine kinder halt fragen, mit leuchten in den augen)
> und sie antwortete ihm: " nein, ich bin ein MENSCH."



Ich sage nein: Weil, keine Aber, 

und Du hast recht.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Ps.: Die Kleine von türkischen Eltern war garantiert: DEUTSCHE:m

Aber Einige verstehen "Multikultur" nicht.


----------



## bernie1 (8. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Noch ein Auszug zum Model Deutschland zuerst der Mensch:

Im Übrigen: Die sozialstaatliche Ausrichtung Deutschlands ist nicht vom Belieben einzelner Personen oder Gruppen abhängig, sondern im Grundgesetz festgeschrieben. Dieses Verfassungsprinzip mit Leben zu erfüllen, das ist nicht nur unser Auftrag, sondern eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Verpflichtung.

Glück Auf
Bernie1


----------



## Gast 1 (8. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				bernie1 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Auszug zum Model Deutschland zuerst der Mensch:
> 
> Im Übrigen: Die sozialstaatliche Ausrichtung Deutschlands ist nicht vom Belieben einzelner Personen oder Gruppen abhängig, sondern im Grundgesetz festgeschrieben. Dieses Verfassungsprinzip mit Leben zu erfüllen, das ist nicht nur unser Auftrag, sondern eine gesamtgesellschaftliche Verpflichtung.
> 
> ...



|laola:|laola:|laola:|laola:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

ja 
als eine 
"Gesamtgesellschaftliche Aufgabe" 
sollte es gesehen werden...
ohne Frage!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (8. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				levalex schrieb:
			
		

> hallo boardigemeinde. ich wollte mich eigendlich aus diesem thema ein für alle male
> raushalten, da ich mich jedes mal zusammenreißen muß um nicht eine sperre zu erhalten!
> komentiert es, oder lasst es bleiben. lest es oder tut es nicht!
> aber wenn ihr es lest, denkt mal darüber nach!
> ...


 
Schade, daß ich das erst jetzt gelesen habe. Du hast meinen allergrößten Respekt, Alex!!!


----------



## tidecutter (9. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

es ist eben nunmal so, daß trotz des entwicklungsgrades in bezug auf moral und ethik - einfach den wertevorstellungen - nicht alle menschen die gleiche entwicklung nehmen. dies gilt ganz besonders in bezug auf die behandlung von tieren und das für deutsche als auch für bürger sonst welcher westlichen nationen. es gibt ja unbestritten immer wieder selbst in den entwickelteren westlichen nationen mißachtungen des vernünftigen menschenverstandes. trotz der permanenten präsenz in sämtlichen medien. daher wird es als folgerichtig anzusehen sein, das gerade bürger aus ländern, die noch nicht eine solche lange entwicklung zu bewußterem umgang mit den ressourcen hinter sich haben, unsere vorstellungen kaum verstehen werden, bzw. mit diesen kollidieren müssen.
Da bleiben dann nur zwei dinge. auseinandersetzung oder resignation. was jeder dann macht, bleibt ihm selbst überlassen. man sollte nur darauf achten, daß die man eigenen wertevorstellungen nicht grundsätzlich über die der anderen stellt. 
im nachgang hier im board mittels fotos die spekulationmaschine anzuwerfen, bringt weder den makrelen was, noch wird es den angler abhalten, ähnliches wieder zu tun. das ist eher denunziantentum, das nicht der sache dient, sondern der eigenen befriedigung. 

so sehe ich das. 


tidecutter


----------



## bootsangler-b (9. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

@tidecutter: deine wortwahl, die bilder betreffend,  lässt darauf schließen, dass du jetzt ein passendes jäckchen gefunden hast, oder aber  streit auf einem niveau suchst, das ich ungern einnehmen möchte. 
eines nur noch zu den bildern: es ging nicht um spekulation, das ist schon aus dem thema ersichtlich. bisher hat jeder über erlebnisse berichtet oder etwas wiedergegeben, wovon er gehört hatte. ich kann das auch zeigen...

bernd


----------



## tidecutter (9. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

@bootsangler-b

denke nicht, daß niveau verfehlt zu haben, bzw. wie ich jetzt ein passendes jäckchen gefunden haben soll, erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht ganz.

nochmal - ich habe ja geschrieben, daß ich solche vorkommnisse nicht bestreite, sondern sogar davon ausgehe, das sie immerwieder vorkommen. finde nur, daß das board die falsche adresse ist, da sich hier an der sache nichts mehr ändert. tendenziell werden ja hier die boardmitglieder sich eben genau so nicht verhalten - die falsche adresse eben. es sei denn, der auf dem foto zu sehende mann wäre im board und äußert sich. 

tidecutter


----------



## bootsangler-b (9. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

@tidecutter:
ich wollte dich in keiner weise angreifen und dir unterschieben, dass du zu denen gehörst, für die ein verhalten, wie auf dem bild dargestellt, die regel ist. ich finde nur, dass das wort "denunziantentum " wohl nicht passt. und eine spontane körperliche oder geistige versteifung bekomme ich ebenfalls nicht, wenn ich hier sowas zeige. da hab ich mich schon getroffen gefühlt...
aus der wortwahl für den thread und den postings siehst du sicher den sinn des ganzen hier. es ist richtig, was geschehen ist, ist geschehen. aber einseitig auf "die ausländer" zu schimpfen ist absolut falsch. "wir deutschen" bauen auch mist!
und wenn alles hier nur dazu geführt hat, dass ein einziger, der das gelesen hat, bei einem missstand den mund aufmacht und dadurch einen denkansatz bei irgendjemandem schafft, hat sich der aufwand gelohnt!

bernd


----------



## tidecutter (9. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

ok denunziantentum ist ein hartes wort. nehm ich, auf dich bezogen, zurück! 

zu dem rest ist nichts hinzuzufügen! seh ich genauso. :m 

tidecutter


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				tidecutter schrieb:
			
		

> ok denunziantentum ist ein hartes wort. nehm ich, auf dich bezogen, zurück!
> 
> zu dem rest ist nichts hinzuzufügen! seh ich genauso. :m
> 
> tidecutter


 

na dann ist ja wieder HELL im KELLER#6


----------



## bootsangler-b (9. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

warum auch nicht  #h , wir sind doch alle gaaanz normale menschen, die miteinander wollen.

bernd


----------



## bernie1 (11. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

http://www.anglerboard.de/ab_neu/angelpraxis/dezember04_russland.htm

Ohne Komentar
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				bernie1 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.anglerboard.de/ab_neu/angelpraxis/dezember04_russland.htm
> 
> Ohne Komentar
> Petri Heil
> Bernie1


 
schön zu lesen...#6 für einen viel reisenden wie meiner einer


----------



## Gast 1 (11. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*

Trotz Alledem sollten sich Deutsche und auch "Neu" Deutsche an die Gesetze halten.

Die hier als "Ausländer" bezeichneten Personen sind in aller Regel per Gesetz Deutsche.

Aggression ist hier fehl am Platz. 
Es fehlt "Aufklärung, Verständnis, manchmal auch noch die Sprachbarriere"

Trotzdem möchte ich beim Angeln keine Angst haben.
Weder von "Altdeutschen oder Neudeutschen", ok?


----------



## levalex (11. März 2005)

*AW: das "auch wir können das" zum "egal, wir fangen alles"*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz Alledem sollten sich Deutsche und auch "Neu" Deutsche an die Gesetze halten.
> 
> Die hier als "Ausländer" bezeichneten Personen sind in aller Regel per Gesetz Deutsche.
> 
> ...



verdammt richtig!!!! die einstellung lob ich mir!#6


----------

